# This is pretty good A patients perspective



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/level2/patexp_IBS_case.shtml


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Good story. I make no bones about it. When I feel an IBS attack coming on (usually of the D or gaseous type).... I excuse myself and make no excuses for it. If anyone questions me.... I ask them if they're writing a book, to leave that chapter out. I refuse to allow my symptoms to cause me anxiety. And if someone sniggered behind me... first I'd make sure that it was me about whom they were sniggering.... then I'd let them know that their pants or skirt were wet as I accidentally dumped my water on them on my way to the biffy...







Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BUMP


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Some good ideas here if all you get is stomach noises--but what about the watery diarreha that usually follows all those noises for some of us? If I stayed at the lecture after those noises I would have a major accident right there in my chair-- now that would be something to be embarassed about and never return to a lecture.WhenI get the rumblings I better get to a toliet fast and there is no telling IBS "no, you have to wait"for me IBs is the devil himself.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Thankyou for posting this. I managed to read the article yesterday, but can't open the site today, so I'll just have to hope that I digested all the info properly.I'm glad that he wasn't allowing his problem to take over his life, but having a rumbling tummy is different from passing wind in a crowded room or in the office with a co-worker, or from not knowing if you're going to soil yourself if you don't get to the toilet in time.Yes, my symptoms take over my life. I want to go to a concert. I get to the venue shortly before the performance starts. If there's a full house, I turn round and go home. If it looks as if it's not too full, I'll rush to the ticket office and buy a ticket and sit by myself somewhere. I won't got on a bus or train if it's too crowded. I make plans to go somewhere, and then convince myself to just go home to my little cocoon and relax by myself.It means that I didn't reply to the advert in a local magazine that was brought to my attention about a childhood penpal from Denmark who was trying to track me down because she was coming to visit my country.One thing it doesn't do is to stop me from travelling overseas. I take a charcoal cushion with me, not knowing whether it works or not on the plane, and enjoy myself as much as I can in my holiday destination. However, I always have a room to myself.The main thing though is that I won't allow myself to respond to any sort of flirting. I just can't see a longterm relationship being viable. It's a wate really as I think I would make a good soulmate, but might never get to know whether I'm right on that score.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

Eric,thanks for passing this along - it is very good. hope lots of folks read this.


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Wow, that brings back memories - stuck in lectures with a million people between you and the gangway and a stomach that won't shut up...and I distinctly remember an exam when my stomach was so loud people kept turning round to see what I had to say for myself. That was not a fun two hours.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

This was an amazing article Eric , thanks so much for sharing it with us. Knothappy I do hear what you are saying , but I think that article more then anything wants people to look at it with a posetive view


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

That article mirrors me (almost) perfectly. The "almost" issue is that I'm grateful to IBS for showing me that psychology was NOT the field for me, but I do see many ways that dealing with it made me a better person.knothappy-- I've been there...and I go back there once in awhile. You feel like "How can I put a positive spin on this if I constantly feel like garbage?" That's a thin line that we have to walk--dealing with our symptoms and dealing with our outlook on the symptoms we can't deal with. Have you read Dr. Bolen's book? It's called Breaking the Bonds of Irritable Bowel. She does a wonderful job of helping the patient walk that thin line IMO. Also, have you tried removing ALL corn products from your diet? ESPECIALLY high fructose corn syrup? It may not work for everyone, but it gave me MUCH more control over the urgency factor. I still have some gas, bloating, pain, etc, but I feel like I've won a major battle since doing that and I am grateful for that much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

I gave you my answer to this one on your board, Shawn Eric.... it had to do with accidentally spilling water on the gibberers on my way to the biffy....







Evie


----------



## DottyG (Jul 26, 2002)

> quote:Some good ideas here if all you get is stomach noises--but what about the watery diarreha that usually follows all those noises for some of us? If I stayed at the lecture after those noises I would have a major accident right there in my chair-- now that would be something to be embarassed about and never return to a lecture.WhenI get the rumblings I better get to a toliet fast and there is no telling IBS "no, you have to wait"for me IBs is the devil himself.


This is so me, too. When I hear those noises, I know I'd better find a bathroom NOW. There's no "wait and see if it goes away" - that noise is my body's way of giving me just a tiny bit of warning before it goes haywire.


----------

